# japs 101 journal



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

hi guys, im gona try to document progress of my new build. hope we all learn from this.

dont be afraid to say what you feel or ask any questions, ill try to put as much detail as i can in this journal.

step 1. the tear down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

this is the last pic i took before i decided to rescape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Was looking great. Why the rear down?


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Was looking great. Why the rear down?


wanting to try something new, and because i got a new tank aswell.  i did a few mistakes on the 22 long like some areas are shaded and some prevents the water flow and plant choices etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

4 hours in.. still not satisfied wit the hardscape..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I like!!!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

this might be it.. gona stare at this and tweak the rocks till i decide to pour the substrate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Bien Lim said:


> I like!!!


haha thank you sir! wuna come over bring beer? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a crazy collection of some really cool driftwood. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow!! The hardscape is awesome. I need to collect some more wood and rocks but it gets pricey.. in the 4 hours in post i can see in your picture that you were watching something on tv. Possibly insperational pictures of aquascapes? =)


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking good so far.Just be aware you may get the white fluffy growth on the wood when flooded.I had to remove wood and scrub it off .


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

some progress..










6.5 hours in..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Jousters said:


> Looking good so far.Just be aware you may get the white fluffy growth on the wood when flooded.I had to remove wood and scrub it off .


thanks for the warning bro. hopefully soaking it for a month helped lessen those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

flooded to let the substrate errode in..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

dry start trial to let it root.. time to sleep.. 

9 hrs in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome Jap. Didn't realize that's why you were picking through all those stones at April. Where did you get all that wood?

A few BNP or a host of Otos will take care of the white slime.

Boy that's a pretty big slope in the back. Hope it holds.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's awesome Jap. Didn't realize that's why you were picking through all those stones at April. Where did you get all that wood?
> 
> A few BNP or a host of Otos will take care of the white slime.
> 
> Boy that's a pretty big slope in the back. Hope it holds.


thanks gary! yeah i was thinkin of throwing 9-12 ottos in there, i saw a vid of them schooling i thought it was dope. i keep comin back to aprils almost everyweek to grab stones.  she has the best price in town on yamaya rocks. the woods were from king ed last boxing week. soaked it in my tub when i got home. you still have juvy red bnps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Thaim said:


> Wow!! The hardscape is awesome. I need to collect some more wood and rocks but it gets pricey.. in the 4 hours in post i can see in your picture that you were watching something on tv. Possibly insperational pictures of aquascapes? =)


yes i like watching youtube vids of people aquascaping and other related stuff. i pick up a lot of info just by lookin at what they do. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm may have to go to King Ed even though I don't like to.

And yes I have a few juvies but they are hard to catch.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hmmm may have to go to King Ed even though I don't like to.
> 
> And yes I have a few juvies but they are hard to catch.


gona get in trouble from wife? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope. Just don't like going to the dungeon. Smells like a wet dog.


----------



## Wabubeh (Mar 20, 2015)

Waley! Hindi kana na2log ah. Haha


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Wabubeh said:


> Waley! Hindi kana na2log ah. Haha


lol 12 hour work bro, continuation today haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks bien for the hairgrass!! 










more planting gettin done today. getting the moss to stay on the wood is harder than i thought.. whats even harder is which moss to put where.. 

also decided to pour the sand in today. what are your thoughts guys?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nope. Just don't like going to the dungeon. Smells like a wet dog.


It's so stuffy sometimes i get a headache

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, subscribed! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 2, water still cloudy. doing seachem prime daily. water tested at 7ph 0kh 0gh .1amonia

c02 at 2 bubbles and 2x current satelite pro at 75%..

the staurgyne almost doubled its size in 3 days.. its amazing!

the usual unrooted hc floating coz of current is very annoying..

decided to not go dry start because of mosses and also to soak the wood further..

fingers crossed! &#127996;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

That is one good looking scape


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Is there a way to hide all that equipment? It detracts the eye to the real beauty.

Is that a custom tank from Dave? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

The scape looks great. So that's where all of April's Yamaya stone went! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

wslam said:


> That is one good looking scape


thanks bro! you got sick tanks too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Atom said:


> The scape looks great. So that's where all of April's Yamaya stone went!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you! haha thanks to april for putting up wit me also! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> Is there a way to hide all that equipment? It detracts the eye to the real beauty.
> 
> Is that a custom tank from Dave?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


it gets hidden when i put my couch back in place. yeah this is from him, thanks for the info btw bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> it gets hidden when i put my couch back in place
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh okay. Your tank and mine looks very similar in make! Dave custom made for you didn't he? Starphire glass?

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> Ahhh okay. Your tank and mine looks very similar in make! Dave custom made for you didn't he? Starphire glass?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


yes starphire, i think i made it too thick but i guess its safer this way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> yes starphire, i think i made it too thick but i guess its safer this way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol what are your dimensions? 1cm thick glass? From the looks of it I think 6cm should have been sufficient.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> Lol what are your dimensions? 1cm thick glass? From the looks of it I think 6cm should have been sufficient.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


its 40x14x15" , glass is 10mm thick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> its 40x14x15" , glass is 10mm thick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait.... did we talk about this already? Lol I think we did, you texted me on my phone.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> Wait.... did we talk about this already? Lol I think we did, you texted me on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


yes that was me bro lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 5.

i had a crazy morning. woke up to a leaking canister.. so i went to the nearest petsmart, grabbed a new c220. i got home and when i opened it, the gasket is missing from the bnew filter!! wtf? so went back, talked to them bout it. they told me they have no other stock in that location but they do have one at byrne. so i just did a refund and went to j & l instead. its also 40$ cheaper there so its kind of a blessing. weird that the bnew filter from petsmart is missing the gasket.

anyhoo, i just installed the twinstar nano+. 1st time using it ever. anyone have experience wit it?
well see if the rumor is true.

quick vid of the tank, still a bit cloudy.






thanks for lookin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

jagermelifter said:


> day 5.
> 
> i had a crazy morning. woke up to a leaking canister.. so i went to the nearest petsmart, grabbed a new c220. i got home and when i opened it, the gasket is missing from the bnew filter!! wtf? so went back, talked to them bout it. they told me they have no other stock in that location but they do have one at byrne. so i just did a refund and went to j & l instead. its also 40$ cheaper there so its kind of a blessing. weird that the bnew filter from petsmart is missing the gasket.
> 
> ...


Very cool setting. How does that twinstar nano work? Is it really stopping the algea?


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

cammywf said:


> Very cool setting. How does that twinstar nano work? Is it really stopping the algea?


its supposed to stop algae from multiplying, it cant kill existing. and suppose to help plant growth aswell.. but well see i dont know anyone that used it before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> its supposed to stop algae from multiplying, it cant kill existing. and suppose to help plant growth aswell.. but well see i dont know anyone that used it before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking? I tried googling to see what is the theory behind it but can't seem to find anything yet.

Edit: found this:
http://www.aquascapeaddiction.com/articles/twinstar-nano-review-aquarium-algae-control-made-easy

I think I understand the concept now. Pretty interesting. You should test the oxidation reduction potential of your water to see if it's in the range of 650 - 700 mV. That is what the twinstar is supposed to generate.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice but pricey toy...


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> Where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking? I tried googling to see what is the theory behind it but can't seem to find anything yet.
> 
> Edit: found this:
> http://www.aquascapeaddiction.com/articles/twinstar-nano-review-aquarium-algae-control-made-easy
> ...


i got it off ebay. how do i test that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Bien Lim said:


> Nice but pricey toy...


haha have u tried using one before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> i got it off ebay. how do i test that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need an ORP meter that will give you millivolt readings. Salt water people sometimes use those.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

week 1 update

amonia is at 0 for the past 3 days so i decided to put 10 cpds and the clean up crew in from my other tank. i rescaped today aswell adding more rocks to support the subtrate and a driftwood at the top right coz i felt like it was too naked at that part. and placing that there with the help of more rocks gives me a piece of mind that theres extra support on the substrate so they dont erode on that upper right side. added more taiwan moss here and there. plants lookin settled in and new growth all around. no signs of algae. yet. 

thinking of naming this scape, any suggestions guys?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

The Lost Sunken Rainforest? 
Regeneration after logging?
Forest Regeneration 
The Whispering Forest?
Foggy/Misty Forestlands? 

 
Looks great by the way!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> The Lost Sunken Rainforest?
> Regeneration after logging?
> Forest Regeneration
> The Whispering Forest?
> ...


thanks bro, its a river bank inspired scape. haha still thinkin bout a name..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

21 rummys are goin in today. thanks april! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 9






short clip of the fishies 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh I thought it looked a bit like a forest, but riverbank works too.  April's rummynoses are awesome  I got 8 last week.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 14 update

hi guys! just a quick update on my journal for my own reference. ive decided that i got too many rummies so i took 10 out and traded it to april for 5 black phantoms to kill the monotony and added 15 harlequin rasboras to have fishes occupy the top part of the tank as the rummies like the mid to bottom area. i think i am overstocked.  they look lively af tho so its all good. 










also i started dosing ei last week, turned up c02 to 2 bps ish and brought lights up to 95% power.
some of the mini pelia melted at the lower center rock area but im not sure what the actual reason is. gona pay closer attention to the other patches. everything else seems fine for now.

also thinking of putting patches of background plants but i dont know which species. any suggestions is welcome guys.










happy hearts day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

What are those bright green patches of grass? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> What are those bright green patches of grass?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


riccia tied on rocks, they are outgrowing everything. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> riccia tied on rocks, they are outgrowing everything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooo riccia lol good luck, they grow wayyyyy too fast, I had it in my work tank before, I had to trim every week!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## matedogg (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice setup


----------



## Dis (Mar 13, 2013)

Great setup and nice scape. Instead of adding more plants what about just painting the back ground black?


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> Ooo riccia lol good luck, they grow wayyyyy too fast, I had it in my work tank before, I had to trim every week!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


yeah i know but im thinking itll go with the theme "controlled overgrowth" look im goin for when it fills in. like a jungle type scape but a bit organized.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

matedogg said:


> Nice setup


thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Dis said:


> Great setup and nice scape. Instead of adding more plants what about just painting the back ground black?


since almost all of my previous scapes were blacked out in the background, ima try to stay away from that this time. im so tempted to do it tho coz its the easy way out. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> since almost all of my previous scapes were blacked out in the background, ima try to stay away from that this time. im so tempted to do it tho coz its the easy way out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about just leave it as it is and add back lighting?

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> What about just leave it as it is and add back lighting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


i have a plan for the backlighting but im still doing more research, so i guess im still undecided bout that. i want something bushy at the back but also something not too limpy coz i dont want to limit my flow from the rear outflow pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

quick update.. my staurogyne repens and mini pelia started melting.. i wonder whats causing it.. hmm..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Your tank looks amazing! Sucks to hear about the melting. My experience with S. repens when planted in to new aquariums is that their leaves begin to melt and it looks as if it spreads until all the leaves have completely melted. Before this happens I usually just cut off the melting leaves and give them time to recover and then they come back growing perfectly fine. I'm not sure what the cause is exactly but it has happened to me in several new set ups already. I hope everything ends up well for you!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

battmanh said:


> Your tank looks amazing! Sucks to hear about the melting. My experience with S. repens when planted in to new aquariums is that their leaves begin to melt and it looks as if it spreads until all the leaves have completely melted. Before this happens I usually just cut off the melting leaves and give them time to recover and then they come back growing perfectly fine. I'm not sure what the cause is exactly but it has happened to me in several new set ups already. I hope everything ends up well for you!


thanks bro! do you use excel? i think it might be sensitive to it coz i sprayed some old anubias with excel to clear off some algae but i think i dint rinse it well enough before i put it back in. in my past experience too in my other tanks excel seems like the cause for the melting coz thats the only thing i remember adding before the melting starts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

jagermelifter said:


> thanks bro! do you use excel? i think it might be sensitive to it coz i sprayed some old anubias with excel to clear off some algae but i think i dint rinse it well enough before i put it back in. in my past experience too in my other tanks excel seems like the cause for the melting coz thats the only thing i remember adding before the melting starts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my previous tanks where I had S. repens melt I did use Excel. In my current tank which I also have S. repens I don't use Excel and I didn't experience melt this time around. Not sure if its a coincidence but might be worth looking in to!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

battmanh said:


> In my previous tanks where I had S. repens melt I did use Excel. In my current tank which I also have S. repens I don't use Excel and I didn't experience melt this time around. Not sure if its a coincidence but might be worth looking in to!


i guess it is the culprit. thanks for the reference bro. i know itll bounce back, at least i know now what to avoid. cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jap, I am not sure. I dose metricide in my ADA cube with S. repens and Downoi and I think you got them from me? I don't have any melting in my tank. But my dosage is very low.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Staurogyne repens is okay with excel but mini pellia is a liverwort, just like regular pellia, subwassertang and utricularia graminifolia they (all liverworts) will melt when excel / 1.3% glutaraldehyde is used.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Jap, I am not sure. I dose metricide in my ADA cube with S. repens and Downoi and I think you got them from me? I don't have any melting in my tank. But my dosage is very low.


yes the only downoi i have remaining and maybe 3 pcs of staurogyne is still from you.  but these recent batch is from a tropica 1-2grow. could be from emersed to submersed? but i really think its the excel as its the only thing that was added into the tank at the time. i shuda rinsed the anubias properly coz i sprayed it with undiluted excel in a spray bottle. hopefully the melting plants survive, or else ill replace them with buces 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> Staurogyne repens is okay with excel but mini pellia is a liverwort, just like regular pellia, subwassertang and utricularia graminifolia they (all liverworts) will melt when excel / 1.3% glutaraldehyde is used.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


have you experienced this before? the liverworts from excel melting i meant. would they bounce back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I have and most didn't bounce back.... but some did. Water change might help a bit. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> Yeah I have and most didn't bounce back.... but some did. Water change might help a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


alright, thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well finally read the whole thing. Looks great! Not sure I'd have the patience. I'll stick to supplying pieces! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> alright, thanks bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck! Riccia is also affected by excel, you might want to monitor that plant too. Hopefully all melting will stop and at least some bounce back!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 21, first trim and waterchange day.










i was taking out the lilypipes on the right side to scrub for algae, and the little glass attatchment where the suction cup goes into the lilypipe broke off. great! so i went and grabbed my transparent epoxy and tried to stick it together, no dice after 15 mins. so i let it sit hoping itll stick as i try to unhose the intake/skimmer glass pipe, being carefull so that i dont snap anything. i tilted it a lil bit then the skimmer part that floats fell. yup. broken. luckily the part that floats to skim is acrylic so i had no problem gluing it together.


















after trimming its time to put everything back together, the glass suction cup attatchment dint stick. so i had to mcgyver it, i just tied a wire tie around the pipe and use the glass piece that broke off to hold onto the tie in the suction cup.









ghetto fab 

the skimmer seems it got fixed and is working like nothing happened.










other than these little bumps, everything seems ok.

also we figured out what caused the melting of the staurogyne repens. ammonia. thanks to sir @bien lim 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

christmas in feb?

i got these last monday, theyre now chilling in my quarantine tank.










just a quick update for my reference. cheers! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice! Did you get those from SKA?


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

randylahey said:


> Nice! Did you get those from SKA?


What's SKA?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Shrimp Keepers Anonymous out of Calgaryhttps://m.facebook.com/skashrimps/?tsid=0.025493882363662124&source=typeahead


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Randylahey!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

randylahey said:


> Nice! Did you get those from SKA?


no i got it from a friend from asia, they have a big aquascaping community in the philippines. they have aquascaping contest from diff lfs. i wish we have those here too to promote our hobby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> no i got it from a friend from asia, they have a big aquascaping community in the philippines. they have aquascaping contest from diff lfs. i wish we have those here too to promote our hobby.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! time to bring in some plant species that are not known here in North America yet!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 30, late night trim, plant and water change.










since i only have sunday off this weekend, i had to do it this late. but for the sake of the no algae policy, ill never skip a water change. 

i am currently being bothered by string, green spot and bba. it does not look out of hand but these are noticable enough that it needs a 3 day black out.  i did some h202 spot treating aswell.

i have some buces floating in the quarantine for a week. i decided to plant them today since i think the tank needs more leaves to absorb water column nutrients anyways. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty! And always interesting.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Morainy said:


> Very pretty! And always interesting.


thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

2nd spot treat sesh. just a quick vid to share how i do it. 






and the queen arabesque is out of her cave! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

That tank is insane! #Tankgoals


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

random update, i just won a raffle from an fb group! more buces! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

what kind of algae is this? im having a hard time trying to identify them. any help is greatly appreciated! thanks! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like the beginnings of brush algae?

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Might also be staghorn algae

Also congrats on winning that giveaway!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bba. Your Amano is going to town on it.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

battmanh said:


> Might also be staghorn algae
> 
> Also congrats on winning that giveaway!


it does look like theres a bit of staghorn in there,ive never had those before. time to do some reading!  thanks! the shipping is not a good deal tho lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Bba. Your Amano is going to town on it.


i have to step my c02 game up then. i think its my curse. lol hows the new tank going? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> i have to step my c02 game up then. i think its my curse. lol hows the new tank going?


You're mixing me up with someone else Jap. I added some A. reineckii to my old ADA cube. Other than that, nothing as I'm maxed out for tanks without a fish room.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You're mixing me up with someone else Jap. I added some A. reineckii to my old ADA cube. Other than that, nothing as I'm maxed out for tanks without a fish room.


oh i assumed that youre starting a new one coz you were interested in some driftwoods and new fishies a while back. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope. Wood was for the growout pleco tank and tetras and dither fish for the discus tank.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 37, slight trim and a little replanting. i just moved some plants around to compensate for growth image and to compromise the light requirements of some of them. also i did my h202 spot treat, and added 3 albino bnp and 1 sae. im starting to doubt the twinstars capability now. need to do more research on electrolysis i guess.

some of the algae looks undercontrol now after the blackout, but the coral algae seems to got a little bigger. hopefully the sae will clean it up now.

took out 10 rummynose and added 4 emerald rasbora, i know they might interbreed with the galaxy but whatevs.  still waiting for some fishies.

fresh waterchange pic. cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camoftheham (Nov 9, 2013)

thats amazing! i slightly new to the whole aquascaping but i love having work like this to aspire too!


jagermelifter said:


> day 5.
> 
> i had a crazy morning. woke up to a leaking canister.. so i went to the nearest petsmart, grabbed a new c220. i got home and when i opened it, the gasket is missing from the bnew filter!! wtf? so went back, talked to them bout it. they told me they have no other stock in that location but they do have one at byrne. so i just did a refund and went to j & l instead. its also 40$ cheaper there so its kind of a blessing. weird that the bnew filter from petsmart is missing the gasket.
> 
> ...


----------



## Camoftheham (Nov 9, 2013)

yeah i should have looked at the last page, but you totally aced it!
awesome job once again, thanks for string some beautiful standards!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Camoftheham said:


> yeah i should have looked at the last page, but you totally aced it!
> awesome job once again, thanks for string some beautiful standards!


haha thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 43

added a pair of gbr, but i think theyre both females? lol and i found a few hara jerdonis at my lfs so i had to grab 3.  dimmed lights to blue 75%, green 75%, red 85%, and white to 55% at 6.5 hours. c02 is on 30min before lights turn on and off. algae seems to be undercontrol for now, resumed ei last week. definitely needs a minor trim and waterchange tommorow! some pics from a proper camera at last. 

































































































cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 46, tried to take photos after some minor trim and rescape. added some rocks along the sandy area to make it look more natural but i think its not too appealing right now. i might take some out and replace them wit smaller sized rocks, or maybe wait till they age more. hopefully theyll blend in better. new to taking tank pics so any tips is welcome! 


















































































cheers! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

quick vid hopefully its a clear upload.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

This is incredible. Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am awestruck!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful! Got enough rocks? Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Atom said:


> This is incredible. Great job!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

April said:


> Beautiful! Got enough rocks? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think im ok for now.  did you get your new shipment of rocks in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

Awsome looking tank 👍


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very soon his shipment just landed at yvr 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

LMK if you do end up selling those stones. I'd be down for a few.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Carpenter said:


> Awsome looking tank


thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

liquid_krystale said:


> LMK if you do end up selling those stones. I'd be down for a few.


check out aprils or some of our lfs, they should be available everywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I have all the rocks he got. Although most at his house! But I'm getting new boxes next week so a good selection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 85

just a quick vid update before i trim it down to almost bare. enjoy!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

This is very very nice x) - wish I had enough space to play with a larger tank. Quick question - the white piece on the left of the tank is to create oxygen right? Is it turned on while CO2 is off? If so.. may I ask where you sourced it?

Best,
Dou


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Great growth. Any close ups? Also, what are your water parameters at?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Dou said:


> This is very very nice x) - wish I had enough space to play with a larger tank. Quick question - the white piece on the left of the tank is to create oxygen right? Is it turned on while CO2 is off? If so.. may I ask where you sourced it?
> 
> Best,
> Dou


It's a device that supposedly kills algae.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Dou said:


> This is very very nice x) - wish I had enough space to play with a larger tank. Quick question - the white piece on the left of the tank is to create oxygen right? Is it turned on while CO2 is off? If so.. may I ask where you sourced it?
> 
> Best,
> Dou


its called twinstar nano plus, i got it online. its just on the whole time.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Reckon said:


> Great growth. Any close ups? Also, what are your water parameters at?


ill try to take pics later today after waterchange.

ph 7.5 (reason is natural sulawesi parameters,buce habitat) but co2 on it goes down to 6.8-6.5

kh 6

gh 2


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey buddy, do you have a closed or opened top? Can't see from the pictures. If it is open, how much does water evaporate weekly? I'm thinking to open mine. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

jagermelifter said:


> ill try to take pics later today after waterchange.
> 
> ph 7.5 (reason is natural sulawesi parameters,buce habitat) but co2 on it goes down to 6.8-6.5
> 
> ...


Hm. Good to know my parameters are the opposite gh 6 kh 2 and my buce colors are faded


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> Hey buddy, do you have a closed or opened top? Can't see from the pictures. If it is open, how much does water evaporate weekly? I'm thinking to open mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


i got no lids, i usually top it off every 3 days. bout a liter each time.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

That's not too bad. So half a gallon a week. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

just a quick phone night shot of the jungle before the lights go out. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

shoot night 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

what yall think of the background lighting?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not a huge fan of the orange/red. Maybe a blue/gray?


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I am not a huge fan of the orange/red. Maybe a blue/gray?


i will play around with less intense colors. it sure hurts my eyes after a while lol


----------

